

The rainbow skip graph - VeXocide
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~goodrich/pubs/rainbow.pdf

======
jacabado
If it was all about brainpower I would put all my money on the distributed
system guys.

~~~
weaksauce
Can you explain the meaning of your statement? Do you mean that the
distributed system guys are a lot smarter than the average person?

------
dnewcome
Is there a reference implementation of this?

